# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour THÁI LAN 6N5Đ - Giá SHOCK !!!!!!!!

## thichdibui

*Chương trình: Du Ngoạn BANGKOK – PATTAYA 6 Ngày 5 Đêm* 

 Phương tiện: Máy bay
 Khách sạn : 4 Sao 
 Gía tour hè 2012 : *7.220.000 VNĐ*

*Hành trình cụ thể như sau:
*
NGÀY 01: TP.HCM – BANGKOK




HDV đón quý khách tại sân bay quốc tế sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất để đáp chuyến bay đi Thái Lan, đến sân baySurvabhumi – Bangkok. xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm…

NGÀY 02: BANGKOK – SRIRACHA – PATTAYA

Buổi sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Cung Điện Mùa Hè, một trong những cung điện xa hoa nhất ở Bangkok, nơi trưng bày các tác phẩm nghệ thuật độc đáo: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ… qua đó quý khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất.Chiều - tối: Tham quan Công viên Sriracha Tiger, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem Show biểu diễn Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv…Và dùng bữa trưa tại công viên. Cùng dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya đầy lãng mạn và huyền bí – con sông của các vị vua Huyền thoại xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông. Khởi hành đi Pattaya – một phố biển nổi tiếng khắp thế giới bởi dịch vụ “sex-show”. Xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, dùng bữa tối. Tham gia các show về đêm tại Pattaya (chi phí tự túc)…

NGÀY 03: THAM QUAN PATTAYA



Buổi sáng: Ăn sáng , khởi hành đi Đảo Coral ( đảo San Hô) bằng tàu cao tốc. Tại đây Quý khách có thể thỏa sức đắm mình trong làn nước biển trong xanh và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo – Lướt ván – Lái Canô – Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển..(chi phí tự túc). 
 Trưa - chiều: Sau đó tàu Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về Pattaya dùng Buffet trưa tại nhà hàng xoay nổi tiếng trên toà nhà 56 tầng cao nhất ở Pattaya, có thể ngắm toàn cảnh biển trên không với độ cao hơn 150m , Quý khách có thể tham gia trò chơi đu dây cáp trên không từ 56 tầng lầu xuống với trang bị máy nhảy điện tử hiện đại tiên tiến (nhảy 1 người -vượt qua chính mình, hoặc lòng treo nhảy 2 người, cáp treo với 4-6 người, chi phí tự túc cho trò chơi). Quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng dịch vụ massage Thái cổ truyền giúp lưu thông khí huyết và đánh thức sức mạnh tiềm ẩn trong cơ thể. Sau đó sẽ là thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan. Ăn tối và tự do khám phá Pataya…

NGÀY 04: PATTAYA – BANGKOK

Buổi sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Trung tâm yến sào để tìm hiểu về các loại yến. Tiếp đến tham quan Trân Bảo Phật Sơn, núi phật được khắc và đắp bằng vàng 24k, nơi được tạo nên nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm đăng cơ của nhà vua Thái Lan. 
 Trưa - chiều: Sau đó xe đưa đến tham quan làng dân tộc Nonooch, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được tham quanVườn Hoa Lan Nonooch tuyệt đẹp và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm bản sắc Thái Lan như Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v… Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn đặc sắc của các chú voi (voi massage) …. Sau khi ăn trưa, Xe đưa quý khách đến cửa hàng bán các loại thổ sản Thái để dùng thử và mua sắm. Tiếp đến về khách sạn tại Bangkok nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối…

NGÀY 05: THAM QUAN TỰ DO BANGKOK

Buổi sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan chùa Phật bằng vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn. Sau đó Quý khách khởi hành tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001). 
 Trưa - chiều: Sau đó xe đưa quý khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Royal Dragon Hồng Kông – nhà hàng lớn nhất Châu Á với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc. Tiếp đến tham quan Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc và Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da nổi tiếng của Thái Lan. Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng( show Bêđê) do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thực hiện. Tiếp theo khách tự do mua sắm tai Chợ Đêm

NGÀY 06: BANGKOK – TPHCM




Ăn sáng, Đoàn đến nơi viếng Phật Bốn Mặt nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất Bangkok.
 Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý khách đến mua sắm tại Chợ Sĩ Pratunam lớn nhất Bangkok. 
 Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở vềTP.HCM. 
 Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, HDV chia tay tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.

*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH (vnđ)*

N*gười lớn/ Trẻ em
*
*Phụ thu phòng đơn
*
*Gía trọn gói (VND/Khách)*

Người lớn
3.299.000
7.220.000

Trẻ em

5.415.000




*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*
Vé máy bay khứ hồi,Thuế phi trường hai nước, lệ phí an ninh, phụ thu xăng dầu hàng không, Xe máy lạnh đưa đón và tham quan theo chương trình. 
 Tiêu chuẩn 3 sao - 02 khách / Phòng
 Tiện nghi: máy lạnh, tivi, nước nóng, vệ sinh…
 Ăn sáng: Buffet tại khách sạn 
 Ăn trưa, chiều: đặc sản địa phương, ngon, hợp vệ sinh 
 Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. 
 Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000 usd/vụ. 
 Mỗi khách được tặng Nón du lịch, Balo, Bao hộ chiếu Đất Việt. 
 Tặng Buffet nhà hàng xoay 56 tầng. 
 Tặng Thái massage.
 Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan
*GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
Hộ chiếu còn giá trị trên 06 tháng, Phí phạt hành lý quá cước (tối đa 20kg gửi + 05kg xách tay), các show về đêm nếu có. 
 Tiền Típ cho HDV + Tài xế địa phương (03 USD/khách/ngày)
 Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình tour. (giặt ủi, điện thoại, minibar…) 
 Lệ phí VISA tái nhập VIỆT NAM (khách Việt Kiều, Nước Ngoài): 35 USD / khách. 
*Lưu ý:* Quý khách vui lòng đặt cọc 300 USD khi đăng ký tour và hoàn tất thanh toán 5 ngày trước khi tour khởi hành.
 Chương trình tham quan có thể thay đổi thứ tự cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của đoàn, tuy nhiên tổng số điểm vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ cho Quý khách ! 
 Nếu quý khách thông báo hủy tour 10 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 20% giá tour 
 Từ sau 10 ngày đến trước 5 ngày, phí hoàn vé là 50% giá tour
 Từ sau 5 ngày đến trước 02 ngày, phí hoàn vé là 70% giá tour Từ 02 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 90% giá tour
*GIÁ VÉ TRẺ EM:*
Dưới 2 tuổi : 30% giá vé người lớn + thuế
 Từ 2 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi : 75% giá vé người lớn + thuế (ngủ chung giường với cha mẹ) 
 Từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour người lớn 




*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ* 
* Cty Du lịch Đất Việt
Mr.Thức: 0976.046.046
Mr.Hiệp: 0989.120.120
website: www.datviettour.com.vn*

----------


## ctiphone

Ngày 1 : TP HCM - SIEMREAP
- Sáng 5h00: Qúy khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn,xe và hướng dẩn đón khách và đi du lịch Campuchia đi theo hướng cửa khẩu Mộc Bài và dùng điểm tâm tại Trảng Bàng.Đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh sau đó ăn trưa trên đường đi SiemReap và tiếp tục đi SiemReap.Đến chiều khách đến SiemReap nhận phòng và ăn tối sau đó nghỉ ngơi ...tự khám phá về đêm
Ngày 2 : SIEMREAP - ANGKOR
- Sáng  ăn buffet tại khách sạn đoàn khởi hành tham quan quần thể Angkor một trong 7 kỳ quan thế giới.Đoàn tham quan Angkor Thom kinh đô chùa.Cổng nam Angkor Thom với tượng Bayon 4 mặt.(cao 23 mét và mỗi mặt mang một nụ cười huyền bí và độc đáo.Viếng chùa Bayon chiêm ngưỡng ngững bức tranh du lich campuchia gia re sống động được điêu khắc trên đá diển tả quá trình lịch sử của triều đại Angkor những kiệt tác điêu khách hơn 1000 năm).Hành trình ngang qua khu đền Phimeana Kas quãng trường đấu voi,để đến với đền Taprum ( nằm trong khu rừng già với những bộ rể bao phủ xuống tường thành độc đáo và có một không hai.Nơi Hollywood chọn bối cảnh cho phim "Bí mật cho ngôi mộ cổ " Trở về Siemreap và dùng cơm trưa chiều tham quan Angkor Wat (ngôi đền còn nguyên vẹn  những nét độc đáo,lôi cuốn và là biểu tượng của đất nước chùa tháp )cùng chinh phục Phnom Barkeng( nơi còn lưu lại ngững bước chân khổng lồ của vị thần xây đền),ngắm hoàng hôn và toàn cảnh Angkor từ trên cao.Dùng cơm chiều và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc du lich thai lan gia re cung đình và những vũ điệu Apsara nổi tiếng và nghỉ đêm tại Siemreap.
KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ
Thông tin liên hệ Thành Tích 0933 885 695 - 0906 885 695
Thúy Hằng: 0906 822 606 - 0906 361 499
Y/h: Letich142@yahoo.com.vn 
Email: tichle198487@gmail.com
www.dulichthailan.eu
www.dulichthailangiare.com
www.dulichcampuchiagiare.com
Diển viên Lê Khánh đi du lich Thái lan cùng Pacific Travel

----------


## seo_etv

_Các tìm kiếm liên quan đến tour thái lan_:
_tour du lịch bangkok
tour thai lan 5 ngay
tour thai lan etv

tour di thai lan
tour thai lan lao campuchia
tour thai lan singapore malaysia_

*Danh sách tour thái lan:*

Tour du lịch Bangkok - Pattaya ( Quatar Airways )                     (5 ngày / 4 đêm)                 
                                      Điểm đến:                      Thủ đô Băng Cốc, Thành phố biển Pattaya                
                                      Khởi hành:                      Theo yêu cầu                     |                     Giá từ:                      7.000.000 VNĐ



Tour du lịch Bangkok - Pattaya ( Thai Airways )                     (5 ngày / 4 đêm)                 
                                      Điểm đến:                      Thủ đô Băng Cốc, Thành phố biển Pattaya                
                                      Khởi hành:                      Theo yêu cầu                     |                     Giá từ:                      7.300.000 VNĐ



Tour du lịch Bangkok - Pattaya ( Vietnam Airlines )                     (5 ngày / 4 đêm)                 
                                      Điểm đến:                      Thủ đô Băng Cốc, Thành phố biển Pattaya                
                                      Khởi hành:                      Theo yêu cầu                     |                     Giá từ:                      7.500.000 VNĐ



Tour du lịch Bangkok - Phuket                     (4 ngày / 3 đêm)                 
                                      Điểm đến:                      Thủ đô Băng Cốc, Bãi biển Phuket                
                                      Khởi hành:                      Theo yêu cầu                     |                     Giá từ:                      14.100.000 VNĐ



Tour du lịch Bangkok - Chiềng Mai                     (5 ngày / 4 đêm)                 
                                      Điểm đến:                      Thủ đô Băng Cốc, Thành phố cổ Chiềng Mai                
                                      Khởi hành:                      Theo yêu cầu                     |                     Giá từ:                      10.400.000 VNĐ                 




*Chi tiết:* tour thai lan

*Blog tour thai lan:* http://tourthailan.blog.com/ Blog | Tour Thai Lan - Yahoo! Blog ETV du lịch trực tuyến

----------

